# Legion of the Damned - Cover



## empyrean (Mar 8, 2011)

Just released on BL website:



And the full artwork:


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

In terms of artwork - the best book I have _*ever*_ seen.

Pseudo-renegade Astartes standing firm in the face of Khorne's hordes. Epic.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The cover art in the Battles series is the only consistantly good thing about it. This is stunning. Good to see the LotD get some love after all these years.


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah , hope its a good one , they deserve some love ,


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

NICE! The Legion of the Damned are going up against a foe as brutal and strong as them.



Black Library said:


> Following the trajectory of a blood-red comet, the berserk World Eaters blaze a path of destruction across the galaxy in its wake. The small cemetery world of Certus Minor appeals to the Space Marines of the Excoriators Chapter for protection, but the force dispatched to deal with this grim threat is far too small and their losses against the renegades are high. Just as all seems lost, salvation is borne out of legend itself as sinister spectral warriors descend upon this planet of the dead, and the enemies of the Imperium come face to face with those who have already travelled beyond the realm of the living...


This is, without a doubt, going to be one of the best SMB novels yet. It certainly has the best cover of all of them. Were they regular Astartes this would sum up every facet of what it is to be a Space Marine. To stand against a horrific foe, sure of his victory, and fight back with bolter and blade, even though death is nearly certain. Its ironic that though the Legion look like Chaos Marines, they are some of the leal servants of the Emperor.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

This makes demons look EPIC!! Can not wait for this, what time was the predicted release date again?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Cowlicker16 said:


> This makes demons look EPIC!! Can not wait for this, what time was the predicted release date again?


For you its April 2012. But that's in the USA. For me in the UK it'll probably be Feburary.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

is Legion of the Damned the good guys, or chaos guys, or good guys gone bad and then good again?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Good, but doubted by Inquisition - Chapter fleet lost in warp, but a company survives as spectral warriors.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Good, but doubted by Inquisition - Chapter fleet lost in warp, but a company survives as spectral warriors.


meh....just read the synopsis on the BL site...reminds me of Chapter's due...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Chaosveteran said:


> is Legion of the Damned the good guys, or chaos guys, or good guys gone bad and then good again?


http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Legion_of_the_Damned

That's the information on them. Their quite an interesting group, and that will make this book one of the most anticipated SMB novels.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

one bad thing about the SMB books is that the good guys always win....that sucks


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Chaosveteran said:


> one bad thing about the SMB books is that the good guys always win....that sucks


They should start making Chaos Space Marine Battles.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Roninman said:


> They should start making Chaos Space Marine Battles.


YES! Yes they should.


Lord of the Night


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Proper looking forward to reading this book!! I love the look of the bloodletters on the cover!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Well its in a question who actually won in the Battle of the Fang, since Wolves, on their behalf, thinks they kicked the Thousand Sons arses, but the Thousand Sons however never came to win, but to eradicate and ruin their future. So who won there, is a question of perspective. 

In Helsreach, the Orks came to battle, and they ruined an entire forge city. Sure the Black Templars drove them off at a high cost, but its never stated that they "won".


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh, I definitely need to pick this up when it comes out. I do hope it's good.

(The only thing I have that he's written is that short in _Victories of the Space Marines_.)


----------



## pb100 (Sep 11, 2010)

Roninman said:


> They should start making Chaos Space Marine Battles.


The Gildar Rift has the Astral Claws. The focus is on the Space Sharks but I'm sure the ACs will have a good role.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

carnt wait to pick up this book iv been a fan since i was a kid and read the the original rules for them that came out in white dwarf over ten years ago.

Something about the whole tradagy and heroic defance that realy sturs the sprit.


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

I love 40k artwork......damn it it's awesome


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

pb100 said:


> The Gildar Rift has the Astral Claws. The focus is on the Space Sharks but I'm sure the ACs will have a good role.


I think you mean the Silver Skulls. If the Carcharodons got a SMB novel i'd sing bloody praises and give offerings to whichever author wrote it. Tyberos the Red Wake must get a novel!


Lord of the Night


----------



## pb100 (Sep 11, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> I think you mean the Silver Skulls. If the Carcharodons got a SMB novel i'd sing bloody praises and give offerings to whichever author wrote it. Tyberos the Red Wake must get a novel!
> 
> 
> oops, yes I meant the Silver Skulls. Sorry about that.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to this. The cover art is so epic that the sheer badassery of what is going on can't be described. Obviously the balls of the Legion of the Damned are so massive that the World Eaters thought they were planets and landed on them. Also hopefully the Ordo Obscurus isn't so damn obscure that they don't get mentioned. They do investigate the Legion of the Damned after all...


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I am really excited for this book. It got the black library's art winner


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I am really excited for this book. It got the black library's art winner


Well yea...but that leaves guessing what the Architect of Fate is about....could it be about Thousand Sons? Probably not as they're chaos...

I didn't vote for Legion of the damned, cos we all know who and what they are - much more interesting to see the other cover


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

I cant wait for this book. the cover art is so badass!


----------



## CQB_Guru (Aug 6, 2011)

*Finally cracking open the truth...*

I like how over the last few years BL has slowly addressed so many of what used to be rumors, half-truths, and down right myths in the 40K universe. The Horus Heresy books have begun to slowly tell the true story what what really happened, whereas before it was mostly conjucture and many of the "official" stories were contradictory (on purpose I think). Now we are going to see a glimpse into the truth about the Legion of the Damned. What an amazing time for BL 40K readers. Now if they can just write a Heresy book focusing on the Blood Angels... I know it has to be coming. Please Mr. Abnett... just say yes. LOL.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Chaosveteran said:


> Well yea...but that leaves guessing what the Architect of Fate is about....could it be about Thousand Sons? Probably not as they're chaos...I didn't vote for Legion of the damned, cos we all know who and what they are - much more interesting to see the other cover


Space Marine Chapters kicking Kairos Fateweaver's ass, or the more common: having their asses kicked by Kairos Fateweaver. Short stories written by Black Library's authors featuring other demons too, going on the cover art.Chaos Space Marines might feature considering how Legions such as the Word Bearers, Thousand Sons or Black Legion can summon demonic entities, or other Legions whose mere presence and destructive capability sends ripples across the Warp, drawing forth flocks of furries or appropriate demons to the Legion or devastation caused. Such as: World Eater's causing bloodletters and bloodthirsters to manifest in the material realm.



CQB_Guru said:


> I like how over the last few years BL has slowly addressed so many of what used to be rumors, half-truths, and down right myths in the 40K universe. The Horus Heresy books have begun to slowly tell the true story what what really happened, whereas before it was mostly conjucture and many of the "official" stories were contradictory (on purpose I think). Now we are going to see a glimpse into the truth about the Legion of the Damned. What an amazing time for BL 40K readers. Now if they can just write a Heresy book focusing on the Blood Angels... I know it has to be coming. Please Mr. Abnett... just say yes. LOL.


*Fear to Tread* by *James Swallow*. September next year. Sanguinius and his Legion's involvement at Signus Prime.


----------

